# Three More



## W.Y. (Oct 26, 2015)

Finished off three more today . Went from this 







To this


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 26, 2015)

Wow!!! Those are really nice.....


----------



## CREID (Oct 26, 2015)

Those are going to be some mighty big pens. :biggrin:

Curt


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Beautiful work.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 26, 2015)

CREID said:


> Those are going to be some mighty big pens. :biggrin:
> 
> Curt


 
Do we show pens on the "Other Things We Make" board too ?  :biggrin: I have only made three hundred and fifty pens and now I have made more bowls than that .  Didn't have to buy any kits for the bowls  either .


----------



## magpens (Oct 26, 2015)

W.Y. said:


> Do we show pens on the "Other Things We Make" board too ?  :biggrin: I have only made three hundred and fifty pens and now I have made more bowls than that .  Didn't have to buy any kits for the bowls  either .



How could you possibly have done that .... your shop looks too neat and tidy !


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 26, 2015)

magpens said:


> W.Y. said:
> 
> 
> > Do we show pens on the "Other Things We Make" board too ?  :biggrin: I have only made three hundred and fifty pens and now I have made more bowls than that .  Didn't have to buy any kits for the bowls  either .
> ...


 
My shop is 10 x 10 outside and a little over 90 square feet on the inside. Everything you see that I make is done in that micro shop.
It is so small that I sometimes have to step outside just to change my mind  :biggrin:


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 26, 2015)

I still wanna know where you get trees that grow like that?


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2015)

William, remind me... do you turn those after glue-up?

I really enjoy looking at your work! It's even more impressive knowing that you produce those in a 90sq ft. shop. That should be an inspiration to anyone who doesn't think they have enough space for a workshop.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 26, 2015)

Skie_M said:


> I still wanna know where you get trees that grow like that?


 
Did anyone tell you how many comedians are out of work? Better keep your day job. .

Don't mind me . . .  I am also guilty of joking around quite a bit . Unfortunately some read  me wrong for it but that's their  problem . :laugh:


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 26, 2015)

jeff said:


> William, remind me... do you turn those after glue-up?
> 
> I really enjoy looking at your work! It's even more impressive knowing that you produce those in a 90sq ft. shop. That should be an inspiration to anyone who doesn't think they have enough space for a workshop.


 
The rings are  cut from the board on a very accurate angle in thousands of an inch to form the bowl . The walls are too thin to safely use turning gouges etc. on them but I have got it down to about just ten minutes of sanding per bowl on the lathe . I even have a video to prove it . 

Here is the second video I made of that micro shop I built a couple years ago.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYbaOpsR2Rw


----------



## CREID (Oct 27, 2015)

W.Y. said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > Those are going to be some mighty big pens. :biggrin:
> ...



I was just informed by a private message that I offended you. My post was meant as a jest, not a criticism in any way. You do beautiful work. It is sad that no jest goes without punishment here.

Curt


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 27, 2015)

CREID said:


> W.Y. said:
> 
> 
> > CREID said:
> ...


 
OMG ! there are some sick minds out there that have no sense of humor and always have to take things negatively . You did not offend me in the slightest  and I enjoyed our little exchange of kidding around with you. Don't let jerks like that bother you . They are not worth the time of day .


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 27, 2015)

W.Y. said:


> Skie_M said:
> 
> 
> > I still wanna know where you get trees that grow like that?
> ...



Wha?


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Oct 27, 2015)

Simply amazing I really enjoy seeing your work...


----------

